# Contador de tiempo con un 74ls90 y un 555



## anaceci (Abr 20, 2006)

Hola, ke tal gusto en saludarlos:
Lo ke pasa es que debo hacer un contador de tiempo. Por ejemplo mediante un teclado tengo que introducir el tiempo que deseo que algo funcione, la actividad del contador sera, obvio contar el tiempo transcurrido para despues compararlo con el tiempo introducido, y cuando la comparacion sea verdadera mandar una señal para que el contador vuelva a cero.
Necesito que el contador sea capaz de contar desde 0segundos hasta 24 horas.  
Y pues necesito saber si eso lo puedo lograr con un 555 y un 74ls90, y como hacerlo.
Solo me interesa la parte del contador, que sea de 0 a 59 seg y min. y de 0 a 24 horas.  

Bueno pues muchas gracias y ojala alguien me pudiera ayudar


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 21, 2006)

anaceci dijo:
			
		

> Hola, ke tal gusto en saludarlos:
> Lo ke pasa es que debo hacer un contador de tiempo. Por ejemplo mediante un teclado tengo que introducir el tiempo que deseo que algo funcione, la actividad del contador sera, obvio contar el tiempo transcurrido para despues compararlo con el tiempo introducido, y cuando la comparacion sea verdadera mandar una señal para que el contador vuelva a cero.
> Necesito que el contador sea capaz de contar desde 0segundos hasta 24 horas.
> Y pues necesito saber si eso lo puedo lograr con un 555 y un 74ls90, y como hacerlo.
> ...



Bueno pues ocupa bastante paciencia para hacer eso, el 555 ocupará ponerlo a una frecuencia de 1hz, pero lo laborioso será poner un comparador para cada dato ingresado que verifique cuándo la salida de los contadores es igual a la que hay en el teclado y resete, la verdad esta un poco complicado de ese modo.

Sería mejor usar un cd4060 con oscilador integrado y por medio de un preset regulrar este tiempo de oscilación y así vvariar el tiempo que trabajará.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 25, 2006)

Así sería:
6 digitos con reset en 2, 9, 6, 9, 6, 9.
2 botones para configurar el tiempo, 1 para elegir el dígito y el otro para cambiarlo.
El contador cuenta hacia atrás tras haber seleccionado el último digito.

Entonces:
1 555 lo pones a cualquier frecuencia entre 1Hz y 16KHz.
1 un contador binario de 14 bits le bajas la frecuencia al 555 a 1Hz.
O, como dijo EinSoldiatGott, mejor un CD4060 que es un contador preseteable de 14 bits con oscilador integrado que reemplaza al 555.
3 contadores con reset en 9 -> Son BCD.
3 contadores preseteables 
Varios puertos para el reset de los contadores
1 8-bit shift para elegir el digito a cambiar o CD4017 o CD4022 que tienen 8 salidas decodificadas
2 smitch trigger para hacer el debounce de los botones
6 BCD to 7-seg CD4543 o CD4511
6 7-seg display

Mas barato un PIC y un ICM7228 o ICM7218
El 74LS90 no tiene carry así que no va en ningún lado.

Es medio complicadito todo esto ¿Tenes alguna experiencia?


----------

